

Show HN: Foxbrowser, Firefox Home for iPad done right - graetzer
http://git.graetzer.org/Foxbrowser/

======
nnethercote
"I'm hoping that Mozilla is going to extend their support for iOS based
devices"

Mozilla would love to do this. It's Apple and their "no JIT compilers other
than the one in Safari" rule that's the problem. (And do they have a "no HTML
rendering engines other thank Webkit" rule as well? I can't remember.)

At one point in the past someone got Firefox running on iPhone, but it only
worked on jailbroken phones due to the above rules.

------
st3fan
Very nice! It is really great to see people do something interesting with the
Firefox Home source code!

------
tilltheis
Why is the number of tabs limited to eight (in this browser and in Safari;
Chrome doesn't have a limit AFAIK)?

~~~
pooriaazimi
To make you happy (in case you weren't aware before): Safari on iOS 6 can open
up to 24 tabs! (and before, IIRC it was limited to 9 not 8) - You can't
imagine how wonderful it is to have more than 9 tabs!

